# New to the area, looking for information. Thank you.



## leprechaunsurfer (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm originally from southern Indiana and the morel season usually starts right around the beginning of April and they are plentiful. A few questions I have are;

1) What are the laws about hunting morels on public property in the Minneapolis area?

2) When does the season usually start to pick up? (dates)

3) Any general areas to go to would also be nice.

Thanks again.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Good questions, There are parks here run by Three Rivers which do not allow mushroom picking, they own alot of land. You cannot pick in SNA DNR land either. You can pick in State forest and National forest. Rule # 1 , do not tell your spots, so if people tell you where to go, take it with a grain of salt. When do they come up, well last 2 years 3rd week in May, 3 years ago last week in April, this year, will be early if this keeps up and we get some rain. Good luck my friend.


----------



## missourishroommate (Oct 17, 2012)

I got caught in Three Rivers last year hunting (did not realize it was a three rivers park) and they were not too happy with me. I was picking chanterelles and came strolling up the them with a knife in my hand. They secured my weapon, secured the evidence, questioned me and ran my tag and then they walked me into the woods and made me crumble them all up in the forest. Did not write a ticket though because I was very cooperative but going off the path would have been $50 and picking would have been $95.

Good Luck ShroomMates!
Mitch


----------



## mushman67 (Mar 14, 2015)

Try along the cannon river south of northfield. That's all I will say.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

lepsurf. Get down on the ground. Put your ear on the earth and listen to them grow. Go towards carefree, Cannon falls walk around a bunch. When season starts look at this website and everyone will vanish. That's when you know its time.Goodluck and ask for permission.


----------

